# Help on Firestone Super Cruiser - Green Paint Color



## Jasruy (Sep 8, 2020)

Has anyone found a good paint color match for Gumby Green Monark built Firestone Super Cruiser. I believe they also used the color on the monark super deluxe.  

Any tips would be much appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## WESTCOASTRIDERS (Sep 9, 2020)

Do you have any paint left on your bike at all? .. Im  working on a FIrestone super cruiser my selt  in fact I bough a girls bike as a donor for the parts I was missing.. I believe my fenders are gumby green but Im not 100%  Im sure any autopaint store can match that color I would probaly go with a single stage paint no clear coat needed

Georgie


----------



## Joseph FINN (Sep 9, 2020)

WESTCOASTRIDERS said:


> Do you have any paint left on your bike at all? .. Im working on a FIrestone super cruiser my selt in fact I bough a girls bike as a donor for the parts I was missing.. I believe my fenders are gumby green but Im not 100% Im sure any autopaint store can match that color I would probaly go with a single stage paint no clear coat needed
> 
> Georgie
> 
> ...



51 Firestone Super Cruiser 





Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasruy (Sep 9, 2020)

Thanks Jeff, 

The color i am trying to match is the top bike.


----------



## dave the wave (Sep 10, 2020)

maybe refer to 1950's  omni ppg enamel colors turquois and green.you will find different color shades and hues that will be exact to what you want to paint.here is a example 1957 lincoln color chart


----------



## Balloonoob (Sep 11, 2020)

@oldfart36 any input or pics?


----------



## oldfart36 (Sep 11, 2020)

Balloonoob said:


> @oldfart36 any input or pics?



Not really. never touched one up. If it helps, Monarks original name for the color is Pastell Acqua


----------



## oldfart36 (Sep 11, 2020)

My original paint 52 Firestone Super Cruiser. I'm on the hunt for an original chainguard with better graphics. Don't want anything repainted on it.


----------



## Balloonoob (Sep 11, 2020)

oldfart36 said:


> My original paint 52 Firestone Super Cruiser. I'm on the hunt for an original chainguard with better graphics. Don't want anything repainted on it.
> 
> View attachment 1264608



Ok cool. Looks great thanks!


----------



## TheMonarkMan (Nov 2, 2021)

Jasruy said:


> Has anyone found a good paint color match for Gumby Green Monark built Firestone Super Cruiser. I believe they also used the color on the monark super deluxe.
> 
> Any tips would be much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks



I went to the auto paint store and compared to samples. If you have a big enough spot some places can scan your color to make you a perfect match. My rear carrier is repainted.


----------



## WESTCOASTRIDERS (Nov 2, 2021)

Nice bikes ..How they ride with those bars?


----------



## TheMonarkMan (Nov 2, 2021)

WESTCOASTRIDERS said:


> Nice bikes ..How they ride with those bars?



I'm a big guy so I love them. Comfortable and make the bike feel bigger to me. Short bars make me feel like a circus bear


----------



## TheMonarkMan (Nov 2, 2021)

Jasruy said:


> Has anyone found a good paint color match for Gumby Green Monark built Firestone Super Cruiser. I believe they also used the color on the monark super deluxe.
> 
> Any tips would be much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks



The color name is "peacock blue" btw.


----------



## WESTCOASTRIDERS (Nov 2, 2021)

😀 lol . Yep is all bout the ride  I have a few Monarks my self I might try some bars like that


----------



## TheMonarkMan (Nov 2, 2021)

oldfart36 said:


> Not really. never touched one up. If it helps, Monarks original name for the color is Pastell Acqua



Jerry peters listed me like 4 names for the color. The pastell aqua and peacock blue stick out the most.


----------



## TheMonarkMan (Nov 2, 2021)

oldfart36 said:


> My original paint 52 Firestone Super Cruiser. I'm on the hunt for an original chainguard with better graphics. Don't want anything repainted on it.
> 
> View attachment 1264608



Want to sell the beat up one?


----------



## Monarkman (Nov 3, 2021)

Jasruy said:


> Has anyone found a good paint color match for Gumby Green Monark built Firestone Super Cruiser. I believe they also used the color on the monark super deluxe.
> 
> Any tips would be much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks



If that


WESTCOASTRIDERS said:


> Do you have any paint left on your bike at all? .. Im  working on a FIrestone super cruiser my selt  in fact I bough a girls bike as a donor for the parts I was missing.. I believe my fenders are gumby green but Im not 100%  Im sure any autopaint store can match that color I would probaly go with a single stage paint no clear coat needed
> 
> Georgie
> 
> ...



i don’t believe that green (on the girls bike) is the popular Gumby green although it’s real close. I had the  same girls bike, and used the fenders on a (build) Gumby Green frame with a Holiday fork, and the fenders were slightly differant shade than Gumby green. They were close enough to cause me to use these fenders on te boys Gumby green supercruiser, but once installed I noticed a slight difference In shade of color. Now, I may be wrong on this as the paint of the 2 differant bikes may have aged differently but I noticed a slight shade difference, that I am not sure comes through on the pics.
Any feedback from others would be cool info to know. 👍🇺🇸🇺🇸🇺🇸


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Nov 3, 2021)

Jasruy said:


> Has anyone found a good paint color match for Gumby Green Monark built Firestone Super Cruiser. I believe they also used the color on the monark super deluxe.



What I have always done is take a part with the best non faded paint sample to a reputable automotive paint store, and have them color match that spot and do a special mix. If your bike is in really bad shape or sun faded as most are, the best areas to look for original paint are the top inside of the fork tube, under the headbadge, and sometimes the underside of fenders or inside crank housing can work too. A few years back I had an NOS Gumby tank I took in and got a color match. I think I still have the can with a little leftover paint in it. I will check to see if there is a mix code on it I can share when I get out to my shop later today. 

Here is an example of the match: Train light and rear rack were repaints with the mixed color, all the rest is OG paint







.


----------



## TheMonarkMan (Nov 3, 2021)

10~18kustoms said:


> What I have always done is take a part with the best non faded paint sample to a reputable automotive paint store, and have them color match that spot and do a special mix. If your bike is in really bad shape or sun faded as most are, the best areas to look for original paint are the top inside of the fork tube, under the headbadge, and sometimes the underside of fenders or inside crank housing can work too. A few years back I had an NOS Gumby tank I took in and got a color match. I think I still have the can with a little leftover paint in it. I will check to see if there is a mix code on it I can share when I get out to my shop later today.
> 
> Here is an example of the match: Train light and rear rack were repaints with the mixed color, all the rest is OG paint
> 
> ...


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Nov 3, 2021)

Well sorry to say, there is no mix formula on the paint can to share. Just a custom match.


----------



## bicycle larry (Nov 4, 2021)

THIS PICS WWAS TAKEN AT MEMORY LANE SWAP


----------



## BFGforme (Nov 4, 2021)

If these bike companies were anything like Electra, it's guys sitting around drinkin beer and they come up with name's for colors so those names are really nothing to go off of! My 2 cents....


----------

